# Highway spreaders???



## sawbones25 (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm looking at a used spreader. He says it's a "Highway P" spreader. 

Does anyone have any info on these, good or bad? 

It's about 10 years old but it was oiled and stored for the last several years...


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Hiway makes a good product.*



sawbones25 said:


> I'm looking at a used spreader. He says it's a "Highway P" spreader.
> 
> Does anyone have any info on these, good or bad?
> 
> It's about 10 years old but it was oiled and stored for the last several years...


 Hiway makes a good product,all comes down to what shape it is in.
http://www.highwayequipment.com/


----------



## kingriver (Oct 25, 2005)

*Hi-WAy Model HP*

I will have to agree that HI-Way makes a fine product. I have owned one going on the 4 season, around 200 hours on the meter and have no problems. Of course I make sure it is summerized each spring and always well greased. The one I own has a removable chute, does the one your buying have this. The reason we went with Hi-Way (materials used in hopper) and display with RPM's and Hour meter.....


----------



## sawbones25 (Nov 12, 2005)

Well I'm glad it gets some good ratings. I went ahead and bought it already...

In the pictures he sent, it didn't look like the chute was removeable. 

It's got some surface rust but no complete rot. He says everything works good. I'm going to try and pick it up next weekend. I'll post results then.

Thanks.


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*Highway Super P*

We have 2 highway super P 10 foot spreaders. One is stainless steel and one is mild steel. The ss model is very nice and worth the extra money. I like there customer support and parts are easy to get. My next spreader will be a highway SS model. Less maintenance on the v box.

Dave


----------



## LawnzzzANDsnow (Dec 7, 2003)

Sabones25 I'm looking for one also keep your ears open. .


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*super p for sale*

I ordered a stainless steel super p. I am selling the mild steel unit at first of yr. It needs a chute and engine cover. Would not mind selling to someone OUT of the area. New conveyor, drive chains, engine speed control and clutch is 2 yrs old with all new bearings.

Unit was purchased in 99

Just upgrading equipment

Dave


----------



## sawbones25 (Nov 12, 2005)

LawnzzzANDsnow said:


> Sawbones25 I'm looking for one also keep your ears open. .


In addition to the one posted above, there are three available on Ebay right now.

Ebay Link

They are up in New Jersey. Which is closer than I went to get mine...



SkykingHD said:


> We have 2 highway super P 10 foot spreaders. One is stainless steel and one is mild steel. The ss model is very nice and worth the extra money. I like there customer support and parts are easy to get. My next spreader will be a highway SS model. Less maintenance on the v box.
> 
> Dave


SkykingHD, is it best to just contact Hi-Way for parts? There are no dealers near me...

.


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*contact Highway Products*

They have an 800 number. They sell to Cenweld here in Akron Ohio area. They wont sell direct to me. You can call and see who is closest or maybe they will sell direct as no outlet in your area. Give it a try.

1-800-363-1771
Highway Equipment Company
Cedar Rapids Iowa

Dave


----------



## dirkels3 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Hi-way junk in my opinion*

We have a P model hi-way salt spreader and we have yet to be able to spread two loads of salt one right after the other. So far it has needed 2 new motors, new conveyor and other assorted problems. We have not gotten very much help from the hi-way dealer and are looking into a different brand of spreader.


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*highway problems*

Call the Highway company and talk to tech support. They are very good to pass information on to you. I can not say enough good about the company. I always got the straight scoop from them. Sorry to hear about the bad service from the dealer.

Dave


----------



## sawbones25 (Nov 12, 2005)

I talked to Hi-Way today, they only sell through dealers, and the closest one is in New Jersey... 
So I called the previous owner and got the number of the place he dealt with because I remember him saying they were good. 
So I called them and ordered what I needed. 

dirkels3, 
The one I bought is ten years old and has been used a lot. Luckily the previous owners took care of it. I've haven't loaded it yet, but I have had it running and so far everything is smooth. 
For my sake though, I hope yours was just a lemon and not all Hi-Way spreaders break after one load...  
Let us know what else you find.


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*standard items on unit*

If you look at all spreaders that are engine driven you will see a briggs and Stratton engine, an electric lawn mower clutch, a right angle grear box and bearings with a conveyer. Highway just makes the metal parts that hold all this stuff. Bearings and chains and sprockets are all made by other people and pretty bullet proof. This unit is very simple. 
I think the main problem with these units is they spread salt. Steel, copper wire, electric then add some salt. That combination is very distructive they require maintenance lots of it.

Dave


----------



## sawbones25 (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, Monday I finally got to test it out...

I dropped one load of salt. Turned the motor off on the way to get reloaded. So when I go to restart it, I pull the ignition switch and hit the button, and nothing happens. 
I finally figure out it's wire going to the solenoid that's bad. I can still start it, I just have to get out and jump the solenoid. 

So I drop the second load, go back and get reloaded, then we went on standby for a few hours. I'm confident at this point because I can get it started, etc... So I go back out at 4am, get it running, I'm mainly just plowing now so I'm only dropping salt where needed, It runs for about an hour and slowly putters out. It's full of gas, oil, wires are all tight, pulled the spark plug out and cleaned it, still nothing. Luckily I didn't really need to salt much more.

Today I ran it over to a friends house (small motor wizard), he changes the spark plug and it fires right up and runs like a champ...  
So I'm going to rewire the 6 pin connector and see if I can start it from in the cab again... 

I can't complain too much, I know my luck, and if that's all the trouble I have out of it then it's fine. I already made back the money I spent on the thing with just that one little storm we had on Monday. payup 
Course, now that I've said that, it'll probably explode next time I start it...


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*air cooled engines*

You are on a learning curve. Here is some help. Get some dielectric grease and put on the control cable plug. That keeps moisture and salt brine out of plug so it wont corrode. Silicone grease is what it is called.

Spark plug is an item you carry with you as if you flood them one time the plug is junk. I use the choke very lightly when trying to start it warm. I am not afraid to change the spark plug as you have to get the hang of operating the spreader.

The exhaust. You need to check the exhaust system on that spreader. Sometimes the exhaust collects under hood and the engine dies. To check this out open hood and spread when it starts to die for no reason. I think the new spreaders have a different exhaust system.

Good luck they are a good spreader. I have a new one on order to replace an older unit now.

Dave


----------



## sawbones25 (Nov 12, 2005)

SkykingHD said:


> You are on a learning curve. Here is some help. Get some dielectric grease and put on the control cable plug. That keeps moisture and salt brine out of plug so it wont corrode. Silicone grease is what it is called.


The inside of the plug is coated, it's the wire itself before the connector that's corroded. I'm going to cut the wires shorter and put a new connector on as there is some corrosion in the back side of the connector also.


> Spark plug is an item you carry with you as if you flood them one time the plug is junk. I use the choke very lightly when trying to start it warm. I am not afraid to change the spark plug as you have to get the hang of operating the spreader.


When the thing died on me I was thinking it was the magneto by the way the idle slowed over time. And since I checked and cleaned the plug I figured it was good. Lesson learned. I will have an extra plug with me from now on.


> The exhaust. You need to check the exhaust system on that spreader. Sometimes the exhaust collects under hood and the engine dies. To check this out open hood and spread when it starts to die for no reason. I think the new spreaders have a different exhaust system.


I'll keep that in mind if it happens again. 
Thanks.


----------

